

Kindle sales have “disappeared”, says UK's Largest Book Retailer - hownottowrite
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/newsbysector/retailandconsumer/11328570/Kindle-sales-have-disappeared-says-UKs-largest-book-retailer.html

======
justinsb
A little misleading: Kindle _device_ sales in physical stores have dropped
off. There are no numbers for sales of e-books themselves here. There is good
news that (physical) book sales are up. A more balanced article (from the same
newspaper) seems to be:
[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/books/booknews/11335718/T...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/books/booknews/11335718/The-
Kindle-is-dead-the-book-is-back.-Or-is-it.html)

Personally, I'd want to know if Amazon.co.uk simply had better pricing or a
similar promotion on Kindles.

